
WebFlow - squiggy22
https://webflow.com/
======
axefrog
"beautiful" and "responsive" have become two of the biggest "buzzword bingo"
words of the web these last few years. So many people _telling_ you that their
stuff is beautiful that the word starts to lose value.

~~~
jgroome
"Responsive" is pretty factual - something either is or it isn't responsive.

"Beautiful" and "awesome", however, I could do without seeing everywhere for a
few months. Especially "awesome".

~~~
Silhouette
_" Responsive" is pretty factual - something either is or it isn't
responsive._

But unfortunately the original meaning of "responsive" as Marcotte coined the
term has been diluted by people who apply the term to any site that uses media
queries to change its layout on a mobile device. There is more to responsive
web design than media queries, and there are plenty of ways to use media
queries to adapt a site to different devices that aren't responsive web
design.

~~~
woah
Well, at that point, it's really just a matter of opinion. If a layout uses
media queries to 'respond' to different screen sizes, it is by definition
'responsive'. Anything past that starts to be an aesthetic/no true scotsman
type of argument.

~~~
Silhouette
_Well, at that point, it 's really just a matter of opinion._

I don't have much interest in a lengthy argument about this, but FYI, the term
"Responsive Web Design" was coined by Ethan Marcotte in an article for _A List
Apart_ in May 2010[1]. What it means is only a No True Scotsman type of
argument if you choose to ignore the original source, or maybe if you want to
argue about whether "responsive web design" and "Responsive Web Design" mean
different things, neither of which seems particularly constructive.

[1] [http://alistapart.com/article/responsive-web-
design/](http://alistapart.com/article/responsive-web-design/)

------
josephpmay
I love Webflow, and have used it for multiple projects, but I personally feel
like it's way too expensive. As a student, I could literarily get the entire
adobe creative suite for cheaper than the Webflow plan I would need would
cost. And, as I only create a few static web pages a year, there's no way I
can justify paying for Webflow.

~~~
triangleman
While limited in features, Weebly has a "designer platform" where you can make
unlimited websites for preview, and then publish websites for $8/month. Form
submissions don't cost anything.

~~~
stevenleeg
+1 for weebly! Their tools have been awesome for when I need something good
looking up quickly.

------
ChikkaChiChi
If the Webflow website was built and designed using only Webflow, then I would
be impressed.

~~~
callmevlad
(Co-founder here...)

The Webflow.com website was mostly designed in Webflow, but we had some
limitations at the time that required us to hand-code things. A new version is
in the works that is completely created in Webflow, so it's only a matter of
time :)

Pretty much all of our other sites (e.g. [1][2]) are already
built/hosted/managed on Webflow.

[1] [http://tutorials.webflow.com/](http://tutorials.webflow.com/) [2]
[http://jobs.webflow.com](http://jobs.webflow.com)

~~~
danellis
Your web site is actually pretty terrible. Why do you need those fancy
effects? The result is that text starts to fade out if I'm scrolling while I'm
reading it, and images don't appear until I've scrolled past where the top of
the image would be, so I have to scroll back up to see the top of the image
that just appeared. Please, designers, stop trying to be clever for the sake
of it. You're guaranteed to make the browsing experience worse for some
people.

------
finnh
I read the pricing FAQ but I'm still a bit confused.

Here's my use case:

I host my own web apps & sites.

I would like to use WebFlow to redesign one of them. Should take me about a
month.

Do I only pay for a month, and then export, and then quit paying?

What happens when, 1 year from now, I want to tweak the site? Can WebFlow
import old webflow projects? Or do I need to pay for every intervening month
to preserve the ability to use WebFlow on that site in the future?

~~~
alonso12
yep, also disappointed/confused by their pricing model.

~~~
subpixel
Yes it's small beer, but I'm baffled that something they give you for free on
the cheapest plan (custom domain), they want to charge you for on more
expensive plans.

------
danbruc
1000 form submissions per site and month in the top plan ($840 per year) and
$0.01 for each after reaching the limit? They don't mean clicking on the
submit button of a HTML form, do they? That would mean that a bot submitting a
form every second for 24 hours would add $864 to the bill.

~~~
fatbat
This was my understanding as well. And is by far the most restricting feature
on Webflow. Makes even less sense considering the largest "cost" is simply db
space.

------
Fiaxhs
Funny how the featured website doesn't look like this at all.
[http://www.cometskateboards.com/](http://www.cometskateboards.com/)

------
jamesfranco
What's new? This is old. Hasn't this startup been featured on HN a couple of
times?

~~~
rschmitty
I don't think much is new, guessing someone just hasnt managed to see it
before.

I did get an email from them last week about their new for pay templates
[https://webflow.com/templates](https://webflow.com/templates)

------
cabalamat
So was the webflow website generated in webflow?

~~~
waxin
i think not - you can only go/do _basic_ stuff with sites like this, at the
end of the day some level of coding will be required

~~~
callmevlad
(Co-founder of Webflow here...)

Would you say these are basic? (All created with Webflow.)

[http://artemis.com/](http://artemis.com/)
[http://cmplain.com/](http://cmplain.com/)
[http://www.zombi.nl/](http://www.zombi.nl/)
[http://zombidemos.webflow.com/](http://zombidemos.webflow.com/)
[https://webflow.com/gallery](https://webflow.com/gallery)

~~~
waxin
did you notice i italicized "basic" on my comment, it depends on your view of
"basic"

on HN level, i say they're all _basic_

------
danoprey
I am making audible noises over how beautiful this website is, great job.

------
digitalengineer
I'm a designer and know about them for some time, but I really dislike the
pay-every-month plan. That's not how it works for me with design jobs. I might
need several projects at once and have no (webdesign)projects after that. I'd
rahter see a pay-as-you-go plan. Also: bugfixing. I think I still need someone
to do that for me with a service like this.

~~~
computerbob
I have never used webflow, but it seems to me that you could create a project
and then when you are happy with it, you could "export" the site. This gives
you the css/html/js necessary. Then you could put the site on your own hosting
and then cancel your plan. That way you would only pay the months that you are
actually using it.

------
allsystemsgo
I've always wondered how to make the "scrolling" type responsive websites.
Does bootstrap or weebly make that easy?

I'm an iOS dev and I've literally never touched web development.

~~~
woah
For images that just stay fixed, background-attachment: fixed does the job
nicely. For things like parallax, stuff popping into view, etc, you basically
write a function that gets called on scroll events and does what you need. It
usually ends up being kind of hacky, with magical equations that take the
value from .scrollTop() (jquery) as an input. It's best not to overthink these
things.

Bootstrap has an affix function which will help you make nav bars that stick
to the top of the page. There are many other 'scrolling frameworks' out there,
but I've found them to be a waste of time, myself.

------
swanify
It looks like a modern day dreamweaver, or front page, no doubt a hell of a
lot better! Will definitely need to give this a try.

------
silasb
That UI Kit is nice. Anyone know if it is open source or if there is something
similar to it out there?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
I believe it's using React.

------
emilioolivares
It's too expensive for personal use, I would like to see a pay as you go plan
such a flat fee by website. Maybe Pre pay 3, 6, 12 months or any other options
to make it a no brainer.

The product itself is very very cool. I'm amazed by what is technically
possible in modern web browsers.

------
nivertech
I'm mostly a backend dev, who knows basic frontend stuff. If I need to build a
marketing website should I choose WebFlow or Startup Design Framework? Does
WebFlow uses Bootstrap 3?

------
spoiler
I feel like this will bring forth a plague similar to the Dreamwaver one. And
people fought so hard to purge that.

------
camus2
Is it a web only tool?

~~~
kkilat
For now, yes, it's a web-only tool. Though we may create a standalone app
sometime in the future!

~~~
toddwahnish
+1 As someone who has used webflow, I would love this.

